# Deadpool 2: Der erste Teaser verballhornt Superman - und wartet mit Stan Lee auf!



## CarolaHo (5. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Deadpool 2: Der erste Teaser verballhornt Superman - und wartet mit Stan Lee auf!* gefragt.


					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Deadpool 2: Der erste Teaser verballhornt Superman - und wartet mit Stan Lee auf!


----------



## Frullo (5. März 2017)

Yessssssssssss!  Die restlichen Superhelden auf der Kinoleinwand können mir inzwischen allesamt gestohlen bleiben, aber DP ist ein Must!


----------



## Phone (5. März 2017)

Verballhornt xD echt jetzt? 
Warum so außergewöhnlich nicht passende Worte einbinden?
Egal..Hab den Trailer um 3 Uhr heute morgen auf YT gefunden & fand im im Grunde ganz ok, hätte nicht gedacht das mich Deadpool so schnell kalt lässt :/


----------



## Bertie17 (5. März 2017)

Finde Teil 1 schon massiv überwertet, aber auch Deadpool 2 wird vermutlich wieder mega gehyped werden


----------



## SGDrDeath (6. März 2017)

Ach liebe Redaktion, das ist kein Teaser, sondern einfach ein Kurzfilm, mehr nicht. Nix davon hat mit Deadpool 2 zu tun.

Aber die Anspielungen die sie eingebaut haben sind schon herrlich.


----------

